# Satellite TV dishes



## Anonymous (Feb 28, 2008)

I swear I used the search function, but couldn't find anything on this. Is there anything worth recovering in the small satellite dishes popping up everywhere? Thrilled to have found this forum by the way.


----------



## Ian_B (Feb 28, 2008)

besides setting yourself up with a FTA rig I don't think so try selling them on ebay you might get more then scrap value or even sell just the LNB probably get 10- 20 each for the LNB (the thing your cable goes into and is facing the dish


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply. However, pardon my ignorance, what the heck is an FTA rig? I'm still a bit new to all of this.


----------



## Gotrek (Feb 29, 2008)

Protocorm said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. However, pardon my ignorance, what the heck is an FTA rig? I'm still a bit new to all of this.



Free to Air - Stealing Satellite signals. Recievers that can be programmed to decrypt/decode satellite encryption.


----------



## Ian_B (Feb 29, 2008)

free to air is not stealing satallite signals sure they can be programed to but their are alot of actual free satellite channels theirs allot more free stuff out their then subcription based stuff as long as you have a motor for your satellite dish its easy

here is a link to true free to air channels
http://www.lyngsat.com/freetv/United-States.html


----------



## Gotrek (Feb 29, 2008)

Yeah... But how many people with FTA only watch the free stuff.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 29, 2008)

I took apart the electronic thing at the end of the arm of one of those Direct satellite dishes and I found two pins that appeared to be coated with gold and the circuit board appeared to be coated with gold also.


----------



## Smitty (Mar 2, 2008)

I was told that if it looks like gold it probably is, but checking it with stannous will always make you feel better.


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 3, 2008)

Smitty said:


> I was told that if it looks like gold it probably is, but checking it with stannous will always make you feel better.


Testing objects with stannous proves nothing. Stannous is used to detect the presence of gold in an acid solution, and will not react on gold in the solid. 

Do you have a copy of Hoke's book? It teaches you how to properly test metals. 

If you have questions about a covering being gold---it can be tested with nitric acid, or it can be dissolved, then the solution tested with stannous chloride. The reaction can be masked if the nitric content is too high in the dissolved material. Note also that if you dissolve surface gold and allow the base metal to remain, the gold will precipitate on the base metal and your test will show the solution as being barren. 

Read Hoke. 

Harold


----------



## loco (Mar 3, 2008)

hold on not all FTA rigs are theft related. there are many owners of FTA units that use them without breaking the law. For people especially looking for foreign channels they are a great thing. a 1 time equipment fee and possibly a install fee if you don't set it up yourself.

As a matter of fact I heard recently that there are major busts being done that are closely related to this satellite theft or hacking you refer to. I'm talking tens of millions of dollars plus customer list, web site member list, the individuals personal computer and equipment. from some guy named JJ Gee. The last thing I'd want to be a part of getting visits from law enforement, or maybe even FBI and have my stuff taken and look at huge fines and prison time. all for some tv? nah. and if you are doing it and on a busted dealers customer list or on some public satellite hacking site that gets busted chances are fairly good it's just a matter of time before you get a nice letter saying you're being sued.


----------



## Smitty (Mar 3, 2008)

you are right Harold, the gold has to be in solution for stannous to work properly. I was just making a point to always test the material before making purchases. I've been using 2 drops of Hcl and 1 drop of Nitric to dissolve the test sample and then using my stannous to test the liquid. That's after stripping the sample using nitric to remove any base metal tracings.


----------

